# How is a bicep curl a compound movement?



## cutemonkey (Jan 23, 2001)

Just like my question implies...I read this reply from someone a MM and just wanted to see what everyone thinks.  Compound movements implore multiple joint movements.  Last I checked, a proper bicep curl performed should only one joint movement.


----------



## fin1 (Jan 23, 2001)

You are right, it is not classified as a compound movement. Other muscle are involved in stabilization but do not contract across a joint (i.e delts). The amount of support muscles used depends on if it is done standing, siting or concentration.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2001)

It's not!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 23, 2001)

I would have to agree with Prince.


----------



## seyone (Jan 23, 2001)

i think we all agree


----------



## Pump_Daddy (Jan 23, 2001)

Well if you do 7 sets of 6 with the quadrafamadaloids and the bicinouplex the bicep curl is a compund movement.   LoL.  J/P   I do think we all agree

------------------
Got Muscle?
Train hard, play fast, go strong.


----------



## Large And In Charge (Feb 16, 2001)

If you have good form then it's not but I know people that make it a compound exercise just because of their bad form  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
If you build it they will come


----------



## ZONE (Feb 16, 2001)

NOT!... just had to though that in 

------------------
Thoughts are more powerful then Matter


----------



## mac sloan (Feb 16, 2001)

It's not a compound movement but people refer to the exercise  as a compound movement becuase it is a difficult exercise not to mention you can lift alot more with a barbell than a dumbell.
The reason for that is because of the alignment of  the resistance to the body and aligning the body to the resistance as well as the position of the spine.

------------------
train smart not hard


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 31, 2005)

cutemonkey said:
			
		

> Just like my question implies...I read this reply from someone a MM and just wanted to see what everyone thinks.  Compound movements implore multiple joint movements.  Last I checked, a proper bicep curl performed should only one joint movement.


Yup - A simple 'BB curl', as most people know it and as you are ment to perform it - is a isolation movement.

However, the bicep crosses TWO joints - the shoulder and the elbow. So it is partially involved (as a helper muscle) in shoulder joint flexion (moving your arm up to the front of your body).

So, I was always told that when you do things like screw curls - the aim is to contract the muscle through the entire range of motion so the isolation move turns into a compound movement  (albeit a small one). This is because you not only curl your arm (elbow flexion) but at the top of the movement you also add an extra 'contraction' to move up through the move and flex your shoulder joint as well...

??


----------



## Rissole (Jan 31, 2005)

Wouldn't we classify a CG chin as a compound bicep movement??


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 31, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Wouldn't we classify a CG chin as a compound bicep movement??


I would classify it as a compound back movement (primary target being the lats) in which the biceps act as an assistant/stabiliser muscle... As far as I am aware the main aim of the movement is the shoulder extension (and the biceps is not involved in this action)...


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 31, 2005)

I always thought CG chins were to target the bis.    Wide grip...lats and back!


----------



## gopro (Jan 31, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> I always thought CG chins were to target the bis.    Wide grip...lats and back!



CG are primarily for the lats, although they can also attack the biceps hard...especially if you make a concerted effort to "relax" the lats and to pull with the biceps. You can also reduce lat involvement to a degree by never completely straightening the arms on the decent. CG chins are an excellent second exercise in a biceps superset, as the lats can give an "assist" to the rapidly fatiguing bis.


----------



## Du (Jan 31, 2005)

mac sloan said:
			
		

> It's not a compound movement but people refer to the exercise as a compound movement becuase it is a difficult exercise not to mention you can lift alot more with a barbell than a dumbell.
> The reason for that is because of the alignment of the resistance to the body and aligning the body to the resistance as well as the position of the spine.
> 
> ------------------
> train smart not hard


How do we post as a guest?


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 31, 2005)

du...that was in 2001...


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 31, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> How do we post as a guest?



he was probably a member, but then got banned or maybe his account expired


----------



## Du (Jan 31, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> he was probably a member, but then got banned or maybe his account expired


Ahh, I didnt realize how old this thread was.


----------

